# AFI Producing - Vision Statement Format



## jsq2103 (Nov 20, 2020)

Hi everyone. I'm applying to the program for Fall 2021 and I'm looking for examples of a vision statement or more information on the format admissions reps are looking for. If anyone has an insight, please let me know. Thanks!


----------

